# ??



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

What about the crest, looked at a pic of a Cubalaya (never seen one) no crest?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Early on, someone recommended Storeys book to me. Here's what they have to say about Cubalaya.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

lovemychickens said:


> What about the crest, looked at a pic of a Cubalaya (never seen one) no crest?


Cubalayas do not have a crest, I raise cubalayas and none of mine have ever had crests.


----------



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

I think they r crevecoeurs thanks for all the help  love that book I'll have to get one


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It was like $14.00 at Barnes & Nobel.


----------

